
Medical benefits of dental floss unproven - mrfusion
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/medical-benefits-of-dental-floss-unproven/2016/08/02/ea2e991a-5866-11e6-8b48-0cb344221131_story.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of a similar article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12216127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12216127)

